# Luftdämpfer im Hardride



## MukkiMan (27. Mai 2007)

Also wie der Titel schon sagt, möchte ich in meine Wildsau Hardride sehr gerne ein Luftdämpfer einbauen. Dafür gibt es erstmal 2 Gründe, ersten ist mein 6 way kaputt (spv Ventil), zweitens ist ja klar das Gewicht  . So der Dämpfer müsste folgendes mitmachen, FR touren, Trail düsen, Lokal DH und Winterberg in alles variationen. Jetzt habe ich schon lange überlegt was da das richtige wäre und bin zu folgenden Dämpfer gekommen.

1.Rock Shox Pearl (soll zu Progressiv sein für den Hinterbau)
2.DT Swiss HVR 200 (klappert und habe ich noch nicht so viele sachen drüber gehört bzw. gelesen)
3.Marzocchi Roco Air r (wenn er denn mal zu haben wäre)

So jetzt frage ich einfach mal euch alle was ihr davon haltet, mich würde es auch mal interesieren was das Alutech team davon hält.  

Der Mukki aussem Saustall^^


----------



## FR-Sniper (28. Mai 2007)

Hi

ich hab zwar kein Hardride, aber da passt doch ein dämpfer mit ausgleichsbehälter rein?
dann wäre ja vieleicht der DHX Air und der evolver ISX 6 ne gute lösung?
sind aber glaub etwas teurer?!

den Pearl hatte der rsu mal und war nicht so begeistert?!

vieleicht hat ja noch wer nen guten tip................


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mani.r (29. Mai 2007)

Hatte mal eine Zeit lang den Swinger Air drinnen und war recht zufrieden damit allerdings fahre ich die meiste Zeit mit dem Bike im Bikepark und da ist mir ein Coil lieber. Würde als Luftdämpfer auch den Evolver nehmen.


----------



## rsu (29. Mai 2007)

wie FR-Sniper schon sagte war ich mit dem Pearl 3.3 in dem Hinterbau der Hardride sehr unzufrieden. Es war eigentlich nicht möglich den letzten cm Hub auszunutzen (ich mach aber auch keine Drops >2m). Wenn ich den Luftdruck weiter reduziert habe, fehlte dem Dämpfer einfach die "Dynamik" trotz voll aufgedrehter Zugstufe. Muss dazu sagen dass es ein 222er Dämpfer war und so nur in der progressivsten Anlenkung zu fahren war. 

Bin ein paar Mal den manitou 4way Air gefahren. Der hat sich sehr gut angefühlt und konnte noch am ehesten mit dem DHX5.0 Coil mithalten. Der 4way Air fühlt sich sehr linear an und der Hinterbau fühlt sich auch nach ordetnlich Federweg an. Zudem kann man die Progression verstellen. Wie effektiv sich das auswirkt konnte ich leider noch nicht austesten. Wie er Dauereinsätze im Bikepark wegsteckt kann ich nicht sagen.


----------



## MukkiMan (29. Mai 2007)

Also der DHX Air kommt nicht in frage weil Tricknology ihn schon zerlegt hat inner Wildsau und er zu teuer ist. Den Evolver finde ich sehr interesant bis jetzt aber da wird auch nur der ISX 4 drinn sein weil das mittem Geld ein bischen knapp wird, aber der ist ja bei bikecomponets schon für 350 zu haben  
Also erstmal sparen und dann schau ich mal weiter.


----------



## pfalz (20. Oktober 2007)

Gibts mittlerweile Neues? Im nächsten Jahr gibt auch Sau, Enduro oder Hardride FR, und da würde ich auch gerne nen Luftdämpfer reinbauen (weil:soll tourentauglich werden, Fahrer mit gepäck ca. 90kg, kleinere drops sollten drin sein)).

Vom DHX Air höre ich bisher nicht soviel Gutes..


----------



## MukkiMan (2. November 2007)

Hi nein gibt nichts neues ^^ Ich habe mich doch für ein roco rc stahlfederdämpfer entschieden. Die Geschichte mit dem Luftdämpfer würde mich aber trotzdem immer noch interesieren mal schaun ob sich hier nochmal einer zu Wort meldet


----------



## TheTomminator (2. November 2007)

Ich hätte da vieleicht einen Kompromiss.
Ich hab in meinen Fox DHX 5 eine 700er*2,25"  Nuke Proof Titanfeder eingebaut.
Die wiegt 354g statt 600g für die Fox Feder. Gut ein viertel Liter weniger 
Optisch auch ein gewinn durch den extrem dicken Draht und die wenigen Windungen, man bekommt den Dämpfer sauber und kann sein dass ich es mir nur einbilde, aber die Hinterradfederung arbeitet etwas sanfter als vorher, kann aber auch daran liegen, dass vorher ne 800er drin war. Ist zwar vom Gewicht her kein Luftdämpfer, daher aber von der Performance ein echter Coil Dämpfer.


----------



## rsu (2. November 2007)

@TheTomminator: hast Du mal mehr Infos zu Nuke Proof (Kontakt/Link/Preis)? Berichte mal über Langzeiterfahrung (Setzverhalten, Spannungsverlust). Meine Erfahrungen mit Noname Titanfedern waren vernichtend.


----------



## Hopi (2. November 2007)

habe das was gefunden! nicht ganz billig 

http://translate.google.com/transla...t=firefox-a&rls=com.google:de:official&hs=YDE


----------



## TheTomminator (2. November 2007)

Tja, Titan ist meinem Professor der ideale Werkstoff für Federn. Aber leider auch sehr aufwändig in der Verarbeitung. Soweit ich das in erinnerung habe braucht es für die Schraubenfederherstellung mehrere Biegedurchgänge mit mehrerern Wärmebehandlungsdurchgängen. Wenn die aber richtig dimensioniert und richtig verarbeitet wurde, dann hält die wohl etwa 5 mal länger als Stahl. 
Das setzten von Federn tritt immer auf. Entweder wird dieser Vorgang in  die Dimensionierung mit einbezogen und die Feder wird vor dem Verkauf gesetzt, oder das passiert erst im Betrieb. Ist bei Titan mehr als bei Stahl, aber grundsätzlich bei beiden Federtypen vorhanden. 

Ich hab mich für die Nuke Proof entschieden, da die günstiger als RCS ist und auch in 700 erhältlich. Da ich mit meiner Sau auch Touren fahre hab ich es lieber etwas straffer gefedert.

Ich hab die von singletrackbikes aus England und bei Chainreactioncycles gibts die auch, die machen bestimmt bald auch wieder ne 10% auf alles Aktion. die Wildsaulänge kostet etwa 180, minus 10% wirds dann langsam erschwinglich. Jedenfalls günstiger als ein Luftdämpfer.

Bin bisher erst einmal gefahren, war sehr zufrieden. Am Wochenende muss sie in Winterberg zeigen was sie kann. 
Wenn ich mehr Erfahrungen gesammelt hab, dann schreib ich es hier rein. 
Wer nicht ganz so harte Federn braucht, der kann mal bei Ebay.com schauen, da gibt es häufig used RCS Ti Springs, for recht günstig monney


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pfalz (2. November 2007)

@TheTomminator
das wäre natürlich auch ne Option..muss ich mal durchrechnen..


----------



## TheTomminator (5. November 2007)

So, nach zwei Tagen Schlammschlacht in Winterberg hat sich die Nuke Proof Feder soweit bewährt. Sie ist werder gebrochen, noch kann ich ein Setzverhalten feststellen. Ist zwar noch kein Langzeittest, aber der erste Eindruck ist sehr Positiv.


----------



## rsu (5. November 2007)

Der Spannungsverlust kommt eh erst im Laufe der Zeit. Also halte uns mal weiter auf dem Laufenden


----------



## TheTomminator (4. Februar 2008)

Hier mal ein kleines Update zum Thema Nuke Proof Titan Luftersatz.
Bin von der Feder nach wie vor sehr begeistert. Kein setzen zu bemerken, keine sonstigen Probleme. In meinen Augen eine echte Alternative zum Luftdämpfer. 
Wer als Stahlfederperformance mit weniger gewicht haben will, dem kann ich die Nuke Proof Titanfedern sehr empfehlen.


----------



## accutrax (4. Februar 2008)

.......fahre seit sommer 06 eine nuke proof titan feder und bin sehr zufrieden, keine probleme und wie ich am wochenende nachgemessen habe auch  kein setzen..
absolut empfehlenswert!!

gruss accu


----------

